# Toontrack support



## Rob (Jun 3, 2021)

So, the email I used to register at Toontrack has been stolen. Can't log in my account anymore (don't remember pw), and neither can I ask for a new pw since they'd send it to the stolen email, so yesterday I've created a new account just to be able to write to support. So far though, no reply... posting here secretly hoping someone from TT would notice.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 3, 2021)

Toontrack provides some advice that is relevant to this Catch-22:









Topic: IMPORTANT – Read before posting!


To access the private forums where non pre-sales questions (technical support) are attended to, to the best of our ability (forums are a supplemental channel of support and we recommend you use the support portal to contact the support team), you MUST however register your Toontrack product first.




www.toontrack.com





In short, log in to their customer forum using your new customer account and PM one of the forum moderators, explaining that you need to contact them about changing both the email address and password on your existing licenses -- including why you can't use your old account for this purpose.

If that doesn't work:

Toontrack Music KB
Verkstadsgatan 13
904 32 Umea
SWEDEN


----------



## Rob (Jun 3, 2021)

thanks a lot Richard, I have actually done that, though I wrote to support team directly... will try and ask a moderator instead


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2021)

have posted in the "requests and feedback" forum, but it doesn't seem to be monitored, I only get annoying messages from other users about their woes... no sign from support either, I'm considering dropping TT altogether though I had a few of their libraries


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 8, 2021)

My experience with Toontrack support is limited but what experience I have had was pretty good. On the other hand, none of it involved a Catch 22 situation like this, where you need to reach them using an email and account that is different from the account your licenses are registered in.

I hope others here can offer more suggestions.


----------

